# Certain sports cosplay is out in Washington, Kansas, Cleveland, and possibly more to come



## JayMysteri0

So this will be interesting.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423411752713195524/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423411753329778701/

Out of sensitivity to some groups, major franchises along with changing their ( in Cleveland's case it just one of a few name changes in it's history* ) name are not allowing fans to dress up in the ball park like their old mascots.  I can already guess where that's going to go, as people whine about 'woke', and it affecting THEM.  Because everyone always knows it's about those who can't carry on something some consider insensitive, and 'F' those who may be affected.  I just wonder if we are going to find ourselves back in the arguments of what a business is or isn't allowed to do.  Since they are private companies, who allow one for a price on their private property, but you know a certain crowd has to be allowed to do what they want.  Unlike when a business does do something adverse to a group that the 'certain crowd' doesn't particularly care for.

Does this mean some will boycott?  Because if they do, doesn't that say it isn't about team loyalty, but more about team branding?



*Guardians is the fifth name in franchise history joining the Blues (1901), Bronchos (1902), Naps (1903-1914) and Indians (1915-2021).


----------



## Yoused

Is PETA coming in next, to tell us not to use animal names? Followed by Pantone, pushing to drop color names, quasi-religious groups objecting to mythicalesque names, …


----------



## Alli

So are we going to have to remove the word “brave” from usage? Let’s face it, it was white folk who assigned that name to a group of indigenous people because of its extant meaning. They were brave men, hence braves. 

I’d get rid of the Tomahawk chop though.


----------

